# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Germany >  Usa

## tomammi

I like to share with you the USA is the best destination for travelling point of view. Many travelling lovers to go there for having fun and I am also a big lover to go its attractions like Niagara falls. Many national parks under the USA. so I like to say that is a bi=g point where ewe can enjoy our holidays without any big deal.

----------


## SimonTiger

I do not think so. There is no peace and quiet.

----------


## Duane Becker

Although USA does have some great destinations, travel to and from these destinations is harder in USA. You must own or rent transportation to view many USA sites-or pay a service to take you. I was amazed at the public transportation system in Germany and Austria when visiting there for three weeks in May 2019. Anywhere I was, a bus or train connection was available to me within 10 to 15 minutes-with very reasonable fees.

----------


## pxxlsisk

If you want to have fun, you don't have to come here. I speak as a resident of this country.

----------

